# Smallest when fully grown?



## jweiner (Apr 24, 2012)

What tortoise species/gender is the smallest when full grown? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Apr 24, 2012)

Of the available species in the US, probably an Egyptian is the smallest. Next would likely be any of the Pyxis species.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 25, 2012)

^^^ Ditto.

Those two species are not really available in the "pet" trade, and honestly, they are rare enough and hard enough to breed with small enough clutch sizes that they really shouldn't be. If you do find one, you are going to pay well over $500 each. 

A Jordanian Greek doesn't get much bigger than an Egyptian (especially if you can find a male) and let me tell you, mine is a total CHARACTER. She is positively hilarious.


----------



## Madkins007 (Apr 25, 2012)

If you are looking for a pet tortoise that stays small, your best bet is honestly a box turtle. They can be very good pets, can be outside in much of the US for much of the year, etc.

The true tortoises that are generally smaller than Hermanns, Greek, or Russians are both expensive and more challenging to care for.


----------



## cemmons12 (Apr 25, 2012)

Good information Kristina, thank you! My wife wants to get one that will stay small, she loves Cooper to death, but he is almost to big for her to deal with already. Have a good day all!


----------



## jweiner (May 14, 2012)

Where can one find a Jordanian Greek tortoise?


----------

